# 2 boite de réception sur MAIL, comment supprimé une ?



## gaara_sensei (6 Février 2010)

bonjour tout le monde,

j'ai une question comment on supprime une boite email sur MAIL car j'en ai deux , les deux sont configurer exacetment pareil , donc je recois 2 fois le meme mail.
Meme que je clique sur supprimer boite de reception elle ne se supprime pas .
je vous remercie


----------



## Raf (6 Février 2010)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> j'ai une question comment on supprime une boite email sur MAIL car j'en ai deux , les deux sont configurer exacetment pareil , donc je recois 2 fois le meme mail.
> Meme que je clique sur supprimer boite de reception elle ne se supprime pas .
> je vous remercie



Dans les préférences > Comptes : tu supprimes le compte en trop.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2010)

Attendons
parce que vu le grand flou  dans 5 minutes on apprend que c'est de...
 l'imap


----------

